# Hello from the middle of nowhere!



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey all! 

Looking for advice and some MAC porn!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks! I love your avatar!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks!  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alice.


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Me too! I love all the movies.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2010)

You found the right place!  Welcome!


----------



## n_c (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## teeezyy (Apr 12, 2010)

welcome to specktra! :]


----------



## joybelle (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard the most awesome make-up forum everrrrrr!!


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

It is! I am already hooked!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!!


----------

